# Best Prints and cheap ink



## Abn0021 (Jun 16, 2015)

I ran out of ink that came with my MG6220 Photo Printer and ordered some off brand ink on amazon. Does anyone have experience getting ink and what ink should be used? Could it be the ink or my settings on my printer?


How do I get the best, sharpest photos from my printer? Settings? how do I calibrate? 

To clarify: I'm using the off brand ink, and there is a lot of color banding (especially when viewed in well-lit rooms) in my prints, and a green tone.


----------

